# Are these shepadoodles (German shepherd/poodle mix)?



## jimboski93 (Mar 16, 2012)

My fiance and I are heading to a shelter tomorrow to look at adopting one of these dogs. The shelter employee said she does not know the breed, but guesses they are a mix of german shepherd and poodle. Does this seem correct? Any other guesses?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

They certainly look to be a mix of GSD and something either curly-or wire-haired. It's hard to tell when they're so young. Cute, though!


----------



## luvmyfurballs (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't see the German Shepherd...the noses are too short and round, the ears look like they will stay floppy. I do see some kind of terrier and ???. It would be interesting to see what they look like when they are older..they are cute. How old are they and how big are they?


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Honestly , in my opinion at that age, its nearly impossible to tell the breeds.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Honestly they look kind of like Airedale Terrier puppies to me, or something mixed with Airedale or a similar terrier breed with that kind of color pattern? GSDs and Standard Poodles get pretty big and not many other terriers get that big though. They have those same exact colors though and the fur texture looks right, but the noses are still kinda short.


----------



## luvmyfurballs (Mar 5, 2012)

Nargle said:


> Honestly they look kind of like Airedale Terrier puppies to me, or something mixed with Airedale or a similar terrier breed with that kind of color pattern? GSDs and Standard Poodles get pretty big and not many other terriers get that big though. They have those same exact colors though and the fur texture looks right, but the noses are still kinda short.



I knew they looked like a familiar breed and I think Airedale is it...I found some pictures of airdale puppies


----------



## jimboski93 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the educated guesses.

We adopted Lucky last weekend (he's the 1st dog pic I uploaded, blue collar).
The shelter said the litter was dropped off, I'm guessing with a note, and said the mother was a poodle and the father unknown. Their latest guess is a terrier of sorts, not a german shepherd.

Lucky is now 9 weeks old and about 5 lbs. The shelter is guessing he'll be 30 lbs fully grown.

http://our-big-house.blogspot.com/2012/03/introducing-lucky.html


----------



## luvmyfurballs (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh who cares what he is....he's gorgeous Good Luck with him!!


----------

